
Best Tech Books of 2017 - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609624/best-tech-books-of-2017/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2017-12-23&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
gmiller123456
1\. Geek Girl Rising: Inside the Sisterhood Shaking Up Tech

2\. The Water Will Come: Rising Seas, Sinking Cities, and the Remaking of the
Civilized World

3\. Hit Refresh: The Quest to Rediscover Microsoft’s Soul and Imagine a Better
Future for Everyone

4\. The Four: The Hidden DNA of Amazon, Apple, Facebook, and Google

5\. This Idea Is Brilliant: Lost, Overlooked, and Underappreciated Scientific
Concepts Everyone Should Know

6\. A Crack in Creation: Gene Editing and the Unthinkable Power to Control
Evolution

7\. Easternization: Asia’s Rise and America’s Decline from Obama to Trump and
Beyond

8\. Astrophysics for People in a Hurry

9\. The Woman Who Smashed Codes: A True Story of Love, Spies, and the Unlikely
Heroine Who Outwitted America’s Enemies

------
codemac
It keeps saying I'm in "incognito mode" and not allowing me to view the page.

I have an ad blocker, so I can only assume they think that because the google
ad services aren't loading, that I'm browsing incognito.

------
RickJWag
Meh. I'm hoping for a better crop next year.

------
briantakita
The latest in the progressive indoctrination into the Scientism of
Technocracy, with a bit of post-nihilist Feminism.

~~~
dang
There are at least three problems with comments like this on HN: first, name-
calling; second, unsubstantiveness; third, using the site for ideological
battle, which is off topic here.

Critique is fine, but fulminating isn't. If you want to post here, please do
better.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
briantakita
I was merely giving a succinct representation of my opinion re: this reading
list. Apologies if you don't agree with me. If you did agree with me, I would
venture to thing that you would not be complaining about the form of my
comment. However, you have criticisms over the form of my comment so please
allow me to address these criticisms...

1\. name-calling - Please explain. These are either self-described terms by
adherents of these philosophies or prominent criticisms. Scientism is a
criticism often applied by Philosophers to the likes of Neil deGrasse Tyson.
Within the institutions pertaining to the industries related Science &
Technology, there is a notion of progressive encroachment of said institutions
over traditional domains.

Technocracy is a self-definition by it's adherents. Same with Feminism.

Post-Nihilism is a term that I added to describe the language of the reviews
re: the books whose main thesis relates to feminism. My logic is that it
paints a picture of feminism beyond the Nihilism of diversity statistics not
being at a place where it "ought to be" despite large amounts of investments
to "improve the situation".

"While the diversity statistics often show a grim image of women’s experience
in technology and entrepreneurship, Geek Girl Rising paints a brighter picture
of the women who are rallying to start companies, investing in each other, and
pulling up those coming behind them."

\-- Review of "Geek Girl Rising: Inside the Sisterhood Shaking Up Tech"

2\. Unsubstantiveness - One can substantiate MIT Press as advancing the
Philosophical position of Technocracy from these books that advocate for the
same positions as the Technocratic philosophy. The Review of "The Water Will
Come" states:

"It’s a call to action for coastal cities and states to undertake smart,
dedicated, and sustained efforts to reinforce their shores. But it’s also an
honest appraisal making clear that for many places, whether it’s ever an
active policy decision or not, the only realistic option will be retreat."

All of these political solutions based on the predictive models of a few
Scientists, or Experts in Technocratic terminology. There has been criticism
over these models & of the politics of the creators of these models.

3\. The reading list itself has an ideological position. The criticism against
ideological positions is itself based on ideology & creates an ideological
conflict, which makes it a contradiction.

Perhaps you mean "please don't address any issues about my ideologies"?

> If you want to post here, please do better.

One would think that is a bit snarky & not befit of a HN moderator, but thank
you for the practice of addressing your criticisms anyways :-)

